# صناعة الفحم الطبيعى المضغوط من مخلفات الفحم والمزارع والاخشاب العابد العصرية الهندسية



## الوكيل العابد (1 فبراير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
شركةالعابدالعصرية الهندسية للصناعات المتطورة للتجارة والتسويق والصناعات المتطورة والتوكيلات التجارية
اقوى عروض الفحم الطبيعى المضغوط من اجودانواع فحم الفواكهة والاخشاب والمخلفات الطبيعية التى تم تفحيمها بمعرفتنافلديناانواع متعددة من الفوحمات جيدة الصنع نقية الاشتعال متعددة المستويات والاصناف فنحن نقوم بصناعتهاعلى احدث تطورعلمى عالمى لمواكبة التطورالصناعى فلديناانقى الانواع المطروحة فى الاسواق حيث تتسم(مصنوعة من اجودانواع الاخشاب والمخلفات الطبيعية- ليس لها اضرارصحيه-مصاحبه للبيئة- لاتوجدبهاعيوب انواع الفحم الاخرى- تعطى طاقة حرارية عالية-يمتداشتعالهالفترة طويلة-لهاعدة اشكال مربع مخروطى مستطيل مكعب اسطوانى سداسى-….. ناعم الملمس-قوة تماسك عالية- لايسبب اتساخ للايدى اثناءتداوله- يمكن اطفاءه بالماءواعادة استعماله- لايصدرعنداشتعاله اى شرزاوشظايااورائحه اودخان- منه سهل وسريع الاشتعال- يعطى اشتعال هادئ ومستديم ونقى لفترة كبيرة- لاتوجدبه عيوب الانواع الاخرى من الفوحمات- يشتعل بدون تهوية- الكفاءة العالمية فى جميع انواع الفحم- العبوات من الداخل مغلفة معزولة عن الهواء ممايجعلهاجافة تماما- يستخدم فى جميع الاغراض-متعددالمستويات)
منتجاتنا // فحم الطيرة فحم وهج فحم الفاخر فحم الخشاب
فحم الكوكونط فحم الكوكونارو فحم الكوكويارة فحم الكوكونارة فحم الكينجزكول فحم الوسادة بانواعه واشكاله فحم الاقراص ومستوياته المتعددة فحم ميرا فحم الشعلة فحم الميجا فحم اللهب فحم نشارة الخشب فحم خشبى فحم الحمضيات جميع انواع فحم الاقراص بالمواصفات الاوروبية بكافة مستوياته وايضابالراوئح الشرقية والفواكهة والبخور فحم القوالب والوسادة
وكثيروكثيرمن الجودة والتميز لديناجميع خطوط الانتاج والتركيبات الاصلية عالية الجودة خطوطنامتطورة غيرتقليدية
اسعارنالاتنافس جودتنالاتقارن احزرواالتقليدعندالشراء
احذروا المقلدين من الشركات الاخري
وتاكدو من المصداقية للمزورين والمقلدين 
مع تحياتى لكم باستمتاعكم بجميع بمنتجاتنا الأصلية
تجدوا ما يسركم دائما على موقعنا




لايوجدوكلاءاخرون للمجال والصناعات المتعددة لديناانتبهوا من خداع المنافسين
احزروا الشركات الحديثة قليلة الخبرات ضعيفة المعرفة فى جميع المجالات


زوروا مواقعنا : 
. القاهرة 
الموقع
مجموعة شركات العابد –شركة العابد جروب 
شكرالكم
00201273556514 
00201007533108
00201111661580


----------

